# Drones....muse



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Came out yesterday, buying it tomorrow. Anybody got it yet?


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

Got a DJI Phantom 2 Vision +


----------



## JonD (Aug 2, 2010)

warren said:


> Came out yesterday, buying it tomorrow. Anybody got it yet?


Got any links to the info?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Singer just bores me

A shame as the music is good just can't stand him


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

warren said:


> Came out yesterday, buying it tomorrow. Anybody got it yet?


Yes it's an excellent album.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Kimo said:


> Singer just bores me
> 
> A shame as the music is good just can't stand him


Very talented though seeing as he writes all of the songs, plays guitars and keyboards etc.

However, i can see where you are coming from though


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

muzzer42 said:


> Very talented though seeing as he writes all of the songs, plays guitars and keyboards etc.
> 
> However, i can see where you are coming from though


Yeah not saying he's not talented, it's just his dreary voice lol


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Surley you cant be talking about matt bellamy?


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Album out Monday 8th...HMV told me it was in fir,drove from Carmarthen to Swansea...ah well:wall:


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

Got it by post yesterday. Brilliant album and nice to see them going back to their pre black holes and revelations days . Don't get me wrong I've enjoyed the last few albums but the last one was straying a bit far for me.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Interesting:thumb:


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

I was under the impression that they could not sell the album until tomorrow...no rush to be honest, but having been told by the shop yesterday to come and buy maybe I should have said something today having driven all that way...not one to complain really.


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

I pre ordered it through their online store in March. Though from memory all previous albums I pre ordered arrived on the day of release. Seems strange but there you go!


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Purchased album today, like some other albums it's going to take a few listens...maybe more. Couple of tracks I don't think I'm going to take to.track 12 what's that all about? Only gripe is that they use the drill instructors voice on one track as a track its self...followed these guys from the start so I guess I'm going to be forgiving .


----------

